# Comfort dolls (K) - my designs



## watknanc (Jan 20, 2013)

My first 2 comfort dolls (Izzy dolls) were inspired by Estherjoy and you can see them here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-530942-1.html (the second doll is on page 2). These next 2 dolls are my own creations. I'm having great fun, but need to stop for now as I have other projects that must be done before April 15th when we leave for Florida (to get a reprieve from this cold!).

Original pattern: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/african-comfort-doll (but I knit in the round using jogless stripes)
Estherjoy's dolls (my inspiration): https://www.ravelry.com/projects/estherjoy/izzy-african-comfort-doll
yarn: mostly worsted weight from my stash
needles: size US4


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

These are so cute. Well done.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

They are super cute . Love his baseball cap .


----------



## Prettyyarn (Jul 7, 2017)

I love how little time it takes to make them and that anyone from 1yr-100+ years old can hold them.


----------



## Claireknits (Jan 30, 2018)

Love the base ball cap  these are such sweet little dolls, for both boys and girls to enjoy.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

So cute. :sm24:


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

They are very cute. I made one and put it in a red suit and a pointy hat and made a Santa.


----------



## watknanc (Jan 20, 2013)

MrsMurdog said:


> They are very cute. I made one and put it in a red suit and a pointy hat and made a Santa.


Can you share a picture?


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

These are so cute!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They're lovely.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Darling!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Super cute and aren't they fun to play with and add things to them. I don't have a picture but did one with a little skirt by doing a purl row at the waist line and then going back and picking up the stitches and then knitting the skirt Came out cute. You might want to give that a try.


----------



## watknanc (Jan 20, 2013)

God's Girl said:


> Super cute and aren't they fun to play with and add things to them. I don't have a picture but did one with a little skirt by doing a purl row at the waist line and then going back and picking up the stitches and then knitting the skirt Came out cute. You might want to give that a try.


Thanks! The purl row sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Adorable!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very cute.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice - someone will love those to hold!!!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

So very sweet!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Totally love your little guys! And I really like the short sleeve idea for the shirt and the hair. There have been quite a few posts of these lately and I really must get some done. They are so neat looking. Love yours! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Very sweet little dolls. I am in awe that you designed them yourself.


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

So sweet!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very sweet! I love making comfort dolls too.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Soo cute...!


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

I like the brim on the hat. My sister in law and myself used to knit these back in the 1980's. We loved to customize them. They're such fun.


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

So cute. Nice design.


----------



## paires (Jun 16, 2015)

So creative! I like the hat and the curly hair.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

So nice. Jean Greenhowes :Jelly baby: patterns could also be used for comfort dolls,


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

SO charming, wonderfully creative way to make your dolls unique!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Cute little dolls. Like the cap and hair.


----------



## backtoit (Mar 25, 2017)

These are so cute and creative. They will bring much comfort to someone who needs it.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

So Cute.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Both are really cute, with personality! Well done, you  Lynn


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh so darling! What a difference a little addition makes. The crafters on KP have so many good ideas. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

oh those are adorable, thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

Can you post how you did the cap? These are sooo cute! I had never seen these before, but I sure want to try and make one, or two!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Fabulous designs!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Super cute - great work!


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Aodrable!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Very cute! The baseball hat is especially cute.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Very clever! There are so much fun to make since they are so adaptable.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

watknanc said:


> My first 2 comfort dolls (Izzy dolls) were inspired by Estherjoy and you can see them here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-530942-1.html (the second doll is on page 2). These next 2 dolls are my own creations. I'm having great fun, but need to stop for now as I have other projects that must be done before April 15th when we leave for Florida (to get a reprieve from this cold!).
> 
> Original pattern: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/african-comfort-doll (but I knit in the round using jogless stripes)
> Estherjoy's dolls (my inspiration): https://www.ravelry.com/projects/estherjoy/izzy-african-comfort-doll
> ...


Simply delightful! Really nice work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## watknanc (Jan 20, 2013)

homesweethome said:


> Can you post how you did the cap? These are sooo cute! I had never seen these before, but I sure want to try and make one, or two!


I will try to explain as best I can. I knit 9 rows of face instead of 8 and 10 rows of "cap" instead of 11 (I knit them in-the-round) and completed the doll. Then I picked up 10 stitches in the first row of the "cap" (like Estherjoy did for the skirt) centered over the eyes. With the doll upside down, K 1 row. Row 2: K1, P8, K1. Row 3: left-leaning purl decrease, K6, right-leaning purl decrease. Row 4: left-leaning knit decrease, P4, right-leaning knit decrease. Bind off. I hope that is clear. Good luck! Please be sure to post pictures of your dolls!!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

These are so cute and mean so much to the children who receive them.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I love these dolls, and particularly like how you got the arms knit in the skin tone. How did you do that if you were knitting in the round?


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Especially love the hat.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Very cute! Love the one with the hair!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So so cute


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Darling!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely dolls. :sm24:


----------



## watknanc (Jan 20, 2013)

MaryCarter said:


> I love these dolls, and particularly like how you got the arms knit in the skin tone. How did you do that if you were knitting in the round?


Intarsia in the round would be the way to go, but I have not mastered that yet, so I cut the skin tone yarn every row. I tie the 2 colors of yarn together to keep them in place and no weaving in ends as they just become part of the stuffing. I did carry the skin tone yarn from arm to arm on each round and I notice that I need to do that looser since there is not as much give in the front which is why the boys look thinner. I knit 5 sts. of shirt color, 6 sts of skin tone, 10 sts of shirt color, 6 sts of skin tone, and finished the round with 5 sts of shirt color. I did this for 6 rounds, then 7 rounds of just shirt color. When sewing the arms, you can see exactly where to put the needle and I go 4 sts into the shirt. I hope this is clear enough for you to understand. Please post pictures of the dolls you make!


----------



## homesweethome (Jan 27, 2011)

watknanc said:


> I will try to explain as best I can. I knit 9 rows of face instead of 8 and 10 rows of "cap" instead of 11 (I knit them in-the-round) and completed the doll. Then I picked up 10 stitches in the first row of the "cap" (like Estherjoy did for the skirt) centered over the eyes. With the doll upside down, K 1 row. Row 2: K1, P8, K1. Row 3: left-leaning purl decrease, K6, right-leaning purl decrease. Row 4: left-leaning knit decrease, P4, right-leaning knit decrease. Bind off. I hope that is clear. Good luck! Please be sure to post pictures of your dolls!!


Thank you! Your dolls are so wonderful!


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

I love the hat and the hair! Great job !


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

You dolls look more proportional, or something. Do you have notes on your adaptions. Yours look much nicer to me. Thanks for posting.

Sorry I just read the last post and saw your changes were explained, above. Thanks :sm02:


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

watknanc said:


> Intarsia in the round would be the way to go, but I have not mastered that yet, so I cut the skin tone yarn every row. I tie the 2 colors of yarn together to keep them in place and no weaving in ends as they just become part of the stuffing. I did carry the skin tone yarn from arm to arm on each round and I notice that I need to do that looser since there is not as much give in the front which is why the boys look thinner. I knit 5 sts. of shirt color, 6 sts of skin tone, 10 sts of shirt color, 6 sts of skin tone, and finished the round with 5 sts of shirt color. I did this for 6 rounds, then 7 rounds of just shirt color. When sewing the arms, you can see exactly where to put the needle and I go 4 sts into the shirt. I hope this is clear enough for you to understand. Please post pictures of the dolls you make!


Thank you so much for explaining how you did it.....I really like it, makes them look more human for me.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice and very creative design.


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Love the baseball cap on your doll


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

watknanc said:


> My first 2 comfort dolls (Izzy dolls) were inspired by Estherjoy and you can see them here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-530942-1.html (the second doll is on page 2). These next 2 dolls are my own creations. I'm having great fun, but need to stop for now as I have other projects that must be done before April 15th when we leave for Florida (to get a reprieve from this cold!).
> 
> Original pattern: https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/african-comfort-doll (but I knit in the round using jogless stripes)
> Estherjoy's dolls (my inspiration): https://www.ravelry.com/projects/estherjoy/izzy-african-comfort-doll
> ...


I love your baseball boy. Please tell me how you made the hat and brim.


----------



## watknanc (Jan 20, 2013)

Whippet said:


> I love your baseball boy. Please tell me how you made the hat and brim.


Explained on page 4 of comments.


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

So appealing and you have been quite inventive in your modifications.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

These are so very very cute!


----------

